

Ask YC: Ruby Hosting - TheWebGuy

Where are you  hosting your Ruby Apps?
======
pjackson
RailsPlayground, though many of my friends swear by SliceHost.

I used this resource when choosing a hosting provider:

<http://www.railshosting.org/>

------
noodle
question: (insert question about hosting here)

answer: buy a VPS. the most popular one seems to be slicehost.

~~~
pjackson
I think that answer is _generally_ a good one. But when you're simply doing
development and haven't launched yet, a hosted developer account can take a
lot of headache out of hosting.

I don't want to be the UNIX admin for my VPS when I'm focused on development.
So a REALLY important feature of any hosting provider for me is the ability to
start on a $5 shared server account, and eventually ramp it to a 1024MB VPS,
painlessly.

~~~
noodle
i have a small slice on which i run pretty much everything i have until it
needs its own server. turns out to be cheaper than buying a bunch of tiny
hosting accounts for small, stupid projects (i have project ADD sometimes)

just my $0.02, though.

------
ehedberg
Joyent.

